# Power system analysis chapters



## zm83 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am new to this forum I got my bsee in May 2012 and passed the FE april of 2012. Ive been reviewing material waiting on some CI exams to start working problems. I've worked some from the NCEES test.

I have the graffeo book and wildi is on the way but I've been looking over the Grainger text and it seems really deep and I was curious to know if anyone has an outline of what chapters to study?

I've skimmed the Graffeo book and like the layout and content I'm just worried I need to have more sources and don't want to get any surprises test day. I used Chapmans fundamentals book in college but it lacks certain aspects which I think wildi and Grainger/Stevenson will help fill in the blanks. But with the test being in April I don't have time to indulge myself in the whole book.

Other than that my study plan seems solid. Working problems and studying the ones I don't know.


----------



## jdscottPE (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't have an outline for Grainger, but I agree that it's too deep to explore concepts with limited time. I spent a good deal of time in the first few chapters, but then put it down for Wildi. I read Wildi pretty much cover to cover. Excellent way to build your base. I suggest spending more time in Wildi and less in Grainer.

But, I haven't taken the test yet, so I could be way off base. It just seems that Wildi more simply covers that topics I am seeing in the practice exams.

I ordered Graffeo and will give it much attention when it arrives based on what I have been reading on this board.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 18, 2015)

How long did it take to read wildi? Have you done problems?

Wildi is way too in depth for me to read


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 19, 2015)

I copied a list of recommended Wildi chapters that someone posted awhile back. I'll look them up tonight and post them for you.


----------



## jdscottPE (Mar 19, 2015)

I probably have 80 hours in wildi. I didn't work all the problems. I was very selective about working the ones that seemed to teach what I needed for practice exams. I didn't work any problems once I got past motors and transformers.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 19, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> I copied a list of recommended Wildi chapters that someone posted awhile back. I'll look them up tonight and post them for you.





knight1fox3 said:


> Wildsoldier PE provided a good summary of what to look at in the Wildi book. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 21, 2015)

Yup i still remember when i post that


----------



## zm83 (Mar 21, 2015)

That's a lot of studying right there


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 23, 2015)

I know...is a lot..when are you taking the test?


----------



## zm83 (Mar 24, 2015)

I am taking the test in April. I have completed the NCEES sample exams twice and once through Complex imaginary and Graffeos test. I have done some of the PPI exam questions (a lot of them seem way out there and im not really focusing too hard on them because they don't seem to reflect the exams specs)


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 24, 2015)

zm83 said:


> I am taking the test in April. I have completed the NCEES sample exams twice and once through Complex imaginary and Graffeos test. I have done some of the PPI exam questions (a lot of them seem way out there and im not really focusing too hard on them because they don't seem to reflect the exams specs)


Don't forget to organize notes and tab books. You will be happy you did! Good luck and keep plugging away.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you. I have a 3" binder organized and tabbed for extra references. I've looked over almost all of them so I know what's covered. I've tabbed my books just gotta figure out what I need to really hit on that the Graffeo book doesn't include.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 24, 2015)

zm83 said:


> Thank you. I have a 3" binder organized and tabbed for extra references. I've looked over almost all of them so I know what's covered. I've tabbed my books just gotta figure out what I need to really hit on that the Graffeo book doesn't include.


Assuming you have the time have you considered Spin-up? i found those tests to be very helpful.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 24, 2015)

I thought about ordering them. I wonder how quick his shipping is.

I redid the first 40 of CI exam 1 and finished in an hour and 45 minutes and only missed 2. I feel like even after working the NCEES and CI exams I still haven't covered everything?

I'm the type of person that never feels prepared though. I also got through like 30 of the CI code drills and gave up. I didn't have a problem finding what they wanted to know and was hoping there were more calculation examples.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 25, 2015)

I recomend to do as much problems as you can...you need to develop a pretty good way on how to solve complex problems efficiently and fast and you get that knowledge by solving and solving problems.

I finished my pe test early and i had time to solve the difficult ones after the first round even had time to review all of them. But the problems aint easy believe me.


----------



## JB66money (Mar 26, 2015)

With regards to Power System Analysis, there are better texts out there than Grainger. In fact the Granger's text came from Stevenson's text which was much better before Grainger convoluted it and made the simple classic text confusing and dicouraging with all of his derrivations and countless matrices. He also removed from the original text the power system protection section which was a very good introduction to the topic. However there is a really good power system book out there titled Power Systems Analysis and Design written by Duncan Glover. This book has really good example problems plus it is more up to date.


----------



## zm83 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have the 1989 edition of glover and also a 1975 Stevenson book. They are written very well. I bought them after I posted this. I would recommend them both over this book.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 26, 2015)

JB66money said:


> With regards to Power System Analysis, there are better texts out there than Grainger. In fact the Granger's text came from Stevenson's text which was much better before Grainger convoluted it and made the simple classic text confusing and dicouraging with all of his derrivations and countless matrices. He also removed from the original text the power system protection section which was a very good introduction to the topic. However there is a really good power system book out there titled Power Systems Analysis and Design written by Duncan Glover. This book has really good example problems plus it is more up to date.


+1 for the older Stevenson book. I know I've also mentioned that in this forum before. I found I utilized the older Stevenson book more than the newer revision. The Glover book is also good and earned a spot in my permanent library. :thumbs:


----------



## JB66money (Mar 26, 2015)

Stevenson's best edition in my opinion was the edition that came out in 1982, it had the material from the 1975 edition, but he added topics such as generators and system protection. He also improved the per-unit examples that included transformers, I believe that edition which was his finest one that he produced before he passed away and before Grainger butchered and convoluted it in 1994.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Mar 29, 2015)

zm83 said:


> I thought about ordering them. I wonder how quick his shipping is.
> 
> I redid the first 40 of CI exam 1 and finished in an hour and 45 minutes and only missed 2. I feel like even after working the NCEES and CI exams I still haven't covered everything?
> 
> I'm the type of person that never feels prepared though. I also got through like 30 of the CI code drills and gave up. I didn't have a problem finding what they wanted to know and was hoping there were more calculation examples.


I think I received Spin-Up in about 3-5 days.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Apr 14, 2015)

Anything in the Wildi chapters listed above that isn't covered very well in Graffeo and Camara?

I just did a scan through chapters 7-12 and didn't really see anything that stood out.


----------

